# Halloween-type fonts anyone?



## rpick89 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you do a Google search on "scary font" you'll come up with a number of sites that have free fonts. I haven't downloaded any of the fonts so I don't know if they all work with Word/Wordpad, but I have to imagine there are plenty out there that do.

Good luck.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Be careful with free font sites! It's a good way to get a virus!

Font Squirrel is my favorite because they're free for commercial use. Most people don't know that unless a font is officially released for free you're technically stealing it if you use it for a corporate logo or on any product you sell. Look under Novelty first:

http://www.fontsquirrel.com

Dafont is another safe site. It has many fonts that are free for personal use only. It also has a Halloween specific section:

http://www.dafont.com

1001 Free Fonts is ridiculously big, you could look all day and a lot of them are not very good.

http://www.1001freefonts.com/

There's a few other safe websites out there like My Fonts and Fonts (dot) com, but they are more focused on selling you commercial fonts.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanx Xane, good sites


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually like 1001 free fonts, every once in a while you have to be careful because a character is missing (once a font didn't have a 1, which I realized halfway through typing a bunch of addressess...I was able to use the lower case L, but had to check carefully). 

I used a ton of fonts from that site for my voodoo shop labels last year - 
http://www.heatherscreativelife.com/2011/03/romp-in-swamp-louisiana-halloween-party.html


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have had nothing but good luck with 1001 Fonts too. You can lose a lot of time on there, it's huge, but some of my favorite fonts have come from there.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking for fonts for advertising purposes. Does anyone know if that is an issue? Free fonts are the right price, but not if I get sued down the road.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

piraticalstyle said:


> I'm looking for fonts for advertising purposes. Does anyone know if that is an issue? Free fonts are the right price, but not if I get sued down the road.


Anything you get from Font Squirrel is fine for any kind of commercial purpose. Dafont's stuff is mostly free for personal use only, nothing you profit from - you'll have to read the disclaimer for each font you like. Not that this stops most people, but if you're planning on running a serious business with the hopes to get big, you may as well start off on the right foot.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually found one font built into WordPad, it called Chiller


----------



## HaunterDownUnder (Jul 8, 2011)

I might be a tad bite late on a reply lol, However I found that the " old English" or medieval type fonts are good. But nothing beats normal handwriting it adds a sense of realness so I think


----------



## jasruby (Sep 19, 2011)

A little late for the OP I'm sure...but check out: www.searchfreefonts.com

I have downloaded quite a few fonts and no virus or related problems. Most of the fonts let you type in a short phrase to preview.

Also...there is a whole section for Halloween, althought I found even more that worked for me under Gothic.


----------

